
Ask HN: Good books on managing finances? - bgar
Hi everyone,
I&#x27;m finishing up school and starting my first full-time SE job soon. I&#x27;d like to learn about how I should be managing my finances; what books have helped you in this area? I&#x27;m not sure how much I should be spending versus saving, or whether I should invest and in what, etc. Thanks!
======
liamcardenas
I personally loved "The Bogleheads' Guide to Investing"

The Boglehead philosophy gives one a sense of humility in a world that's
driven by hype and market timing. If we are to believe that financial markets
are more-or-less efficient, then it stands to reason that you won't be able to
consistently pick stocks that perform better than market averages. It teaches
you how to grow your wealth in the long run by investing in low fee, unmanaged
index funds. It also talks about how to invest in a tax-efficient manner and
how to spend/invest appropriate amounts of your income. All around its the
best primer to finance that I have read.

------
Huppie
I think a good started book is "I Will Teach You To Be Rich" by Ramit Sethi
[0]. It contains all the basics you need and you can expand from there.

The One Page Financial Plan [1] as kokonotu points out is also a good one.

Further more, I'd recommend thinking about what you want to achieve with
money. Ramit will tell you to enjoy life and save enough for later, I
personally think the amount of money we (can) earn as software engineers can
be used to buy a lot more 'free time' than most people think, allowing us to
'retire' (travel the world programming, building open source software, or
whatever you like...) way earlier than most people. If you're interested in
that kind of think you could have a look into Mr Money Mustache's blog [3] for
instance. (Disclaimer: Some people might think he's a bit extreme, if you're
that kind of person just try to pick up some of the good parts/habits and
you'll be way ahead of the curve.)

[0]:[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0761147489/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0761147489/)

[1]:[http://www.amazon.com/dp/1591847559/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/1591847559/)

[2]:[http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/](http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/)

------
JacobAldridge
Two books I read at about your stage that helped me enormously:

1) _Rich Dad, Poor Dad_. Look, it's a parable told by the author stretching
the truth, and in the 20 years since it was written Kiyosaki has likely done
some shady things. But much like _Richest Man in Babylon_ (also told as
parables, though more obviously so) it's a good introduction to thinking about
money working for you, not the other way around.

2) _Money Secrets of the Rich_ by John Burley
([http://www.moneysecretsoftherich.com/](http://www.moneysecretsoftherich.com/)).
Ignore the link bait title. Unfortunately, it looks like it hasn't been
updated in a few years (it pre-dates Obamacare, for example, which if you're
in the US possibly negates my next comment).

I found this both practical and relevant - one chapter on tax actually linked
me to a form I could submit as a low-income earner (student) which entitled me
to a government rebate of $150 - the people at the office I submitted it to
hadn't even heard of it, but it paid for the book 5 times over! There are some
useful chapters on investing, but most of the value is understanding common
traps like car-financing, insurance, spending too much on stuff etc etc with
actual website links and so on. I bought a copy for each of my siblings as
they started work as well.

------
fiftyacorn
I think you need two books - one on budgeting, and one on investing.

I cant recommend a budgeting one but would recommend bogleheads, as suggested
by liamcardenas. Another book worth reading, although heavier is the
Intelligent Investor. I read the annotated version and its similar advice to
bogleheads. If you really get into investing read Warren Buffetts shareholder
letters

------
MalcolmDiggs
The two authors that have helped me the most are Dave Ramsey and Suze Orman.
They disagree about some things:

Dave hates credit, doesn't think you need a credit score. Suze suggests ways
to boost your credit score, and thinks that's important.

Dave says to save up a 6-month emergency fund only after you pay off your
debt, Suze says save up an 8-month emergency fund ASAP.

A few other smaller differences. Dave has specific steps you can take, Suze is
more general advice.

I'd recommend reading them both and combining their programs into something
that works for you.

Dave Ramsey's main book: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Total-Money-Makeover-
Financial/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Total-Money-Makeover-
Financial/dp/159555078X)

Or the audiobook: [http://www.audible.com/pd/Business/The-Total-Money-
Makeover-...](http://www.audible.com/pd/Business/The-Total-Money-Makeover-
Audiobook/B002UUKIR8/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1445378799&sr=1-1)

Suze Orman's main book: [http://www.amazon.com/Money-Class-Create-Future-
Deserve/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Money-Class-Create-Future-
Deserve/dp/0812982134/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1445378839&sr=1-5&keywords=suze+orman)

Or the audiobook: [http://www.audible.com/pd/Self-Development/The-Money-
Class-A...](http://www.audible.com/pd/Self-Development/The-Money-Class-
Audiobook/B004Q1GIM8/ref=a_search_c4_1_1_srTtl?qid=1445378878&sr=1-1)

... Also, if you like Dave Ramsey's style, he has a daily call-in radio show
you can listen to for free online/stitcher/itunes

------
hoof_marks
Firstly, the two best investments you could start with are Mutual funds and
Bank Term Deposits. With mutual funds choose the fund house first and then
their scheme.

As far as books are concerned I'd always fall back on 'The Intelligent
Investor' by Ben Graham. Another handy book is 'One up on wall street' Peter
Lynch.

Although investment runs concurrently with tax breaks. So if you find a good
book informing on where the income tax credits and breaks are allowed etc. it
would be handy.

The important thing in spending is to be unrestrained when it comes to a
subject close to your heart. The best things come with a price to pay.

------
11thEarlOfMar
I'd like to see a list as well.

The challenge with such a book is that your financial goals change as your
life transpires. Ones 'financial journey' through life can take many paths
that are some times deliberately chosen and sometimes chosen for you.

There are of course some basics:

\- spend less tha you earn

\- invest the difference ('in what?'is one of life choice questions!)

\- learn what you can, which you are trying to do now!

------
krmmalik
The Secrets Of the Millionaire Mind by T.Harv Eker was a complete game changer
for me. I spent the last several years looking for something as good as this.
I also highly recommended signing up to YNABs free 9-day email course once you
have read about the "jar system" in the book.

------
kokonotu
I found The One Page Financial Plan to be simple and easy (and very short)
introduction to manage my money.

[http://www.amazon.com/One-Page-Financial-Plan-Simple-
Smart/d...](http://www.amazon.com/One-Page-Financial-Plan-Simple-
Smart/dp/1591847559)

------
mattm
The Richest Man in Babylon is one of the first ones I read. It provides you
more with an overview rather than specifics but it would be a good one to
start with.

